# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  شــــــــــاي الصبـــــــــــاح وسؤال

## yassirali66

*   شاي الصباح وسؤال


حماد قام بدري سأل امي
قبّال الشاي والناس نايمين
قال ليها آيمه الناس بي كم؟
قالتلو الناس!! الناس غالين

قال ليها الزول لو دار يتباع في السوق
او كان تموين بيكون بي كم
قالتلو آآآود قول بسم الله
انتَ صِبِح محموم الليلي !!
ده كلام الجن والجان والجنبو الما طيبين
قوم صلي صلاتك واسأل الله ان شاءالله يعين
قال ليها آآيمة امبارح كان
في البيت الفاتح في الدكان
انسان معروض والناس قاعدين
قالتلو انسان زيي وزيك والناس شايفين؟
قال ليها ايمة بنية حلاتا
وكمان من ناسنا الغلبانين
جات شاقي الشارع ..العصر امبارح
والريحة تقول زرعو الياسمين
لابساله قميص زي برنامج التلفزيون الكان في السهرة
فوق للركبة وبلا ايدين ... وبتنادي الناس .. ياناس ياناس يامحتاجين
قالتلو تقول ياناس ياناس والناس سامعين ؟؟
قالليها ايمة بلا اصوات وبيناتم كان سمساري العين
قالتلو آآاود طب وين اخوانا ووينو بلدنا ووينو الدين؟؟
قالليها اخوانا ...كانو سكاري وطوالي اايمة هم سكرانين
والدين آآيمة هناك في الجامع ... بره الجامع مابسووا الدين
حماد كان عمرو يكون كمطاشر .. والوالدة تكون الكم وخمسين
شوف فرق العمر الكان بيناتم ... وبيناتم كان كم زول عايشين ..
كم زول مبيوع كم زول اتباع وكم دلالين ..وقبال ماتقول الوالدة كلام ..
قالليها آيمة شايك فار
قالتلو آآآود الشاي ملحوق دي انا كاتلي النار ..
قول لي كيفن مابسوو الدين !!
قال ليها اااايمة البت يايمة لو دار تتباع بس تقلع توبا وتشق الشارع ..
تقابل واحد حافظ السوق وعارف الحاصل .. وبي نظرة صغيرة وغمزة عين ..
تصبح حق الولد البت وتصبح هي المجنونة وهو العاقل ..
عرفتي آآيمة الزول بي كم
الزول بي شرفو .. بالشرف الغلي المامبيوع ..
عشان آآيمة ..بي اييد القدرة الزول مصنوع
قالتلو آآود سرحت معاك والبهم انطًلق وهسع برضع في النعجات
قالليها آآيمة الشاي بي كم ؟قالتلو الشاي بي كم تمرات
والسكر وين ؟؟
قالتلو خلاس !!كملت حديثك وجيت تتحدث في الممنوع والممنوعات!!
احشي خشيمك واشرب شايك بي تمرات
وقوم اندلي وازرع شرفك وشرف اخوانك وخدر فوق الطين قمحات
وازرع شرفك وشرف اخوانك وخدر فوق الطين قمحات   

*

----------


## yassirali66

*التحيه للاخوان ريد بلانت وحبيب البي ابولين وشكرا علي اتصالكما
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*حباب ياسر الغالي
فراق طال يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مشتااااااااااااااااااااااقون


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نقفل الباب وراك
عشان ما تطلع تاني ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

حباب ياسر الغالي
فراق طال يا حبيب



 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (1 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

yassirali66ده شنو ياريد...انت بقيت من الزوار؟تحيات واشواق بالاطنان..والله ما بتقصر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مشتااااااااااااااااااااااقون





والله كتير يا انصرافي

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

نقفل الباب وراك
عشان ما تطلع تاني ؟؟؟



بلدنا فيها ريد وابو لين...
حررررررررم ما بتتفااااااات
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (1 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

yassirali66ده شنو ياريد...انت بقيت من الزوار؟تحيات واشواق بالاطنان..والله ما بتقصر



نظرة لاعرف كيف يبدو الكوكب الاحمر من العالم الخارجي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

والله كتير يا انصرافي




هاهاهاهااااااااااي
هو انت لسه فاااااكر
حبيب البي...
تعيش الحكومه....
ومحمد علي كلاي
وتحيا الوحده العربيه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بلدنا فيها ريد وابو لين...
حررررررررم ما بتتفااااااات



بكرة بزكرك وما بلقي ليك اعزار
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

نظرة لاعرف كيف يبدو الكوكب الاحمر من العالم الخارجي



روووووووووووووعه ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هاهاهاهااااااااااي
هو انت لسه فاااااكر
حبيب البي...
تعيش الحكومه....
ومحمد علي كلاي
وتحيا الوحده العربيه



عقبال البقية
خالد
نصر
غندور
وكل الانصرافية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بكرة بزكرك وما بلقي ليك اعزار



هو في اييييييه؟
ميين طفي النور


شكلك كده داير تودينا التلاجه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

عقبال البقية
خالد
نصر
غندور
وكل الانصرافية



الانصرافي نصر الدين كان بي هنا اليومين الفاتو
والباقين لو شمو ريحة الانصرافيه دي حسي بيجو راجعين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*

بعدين شنو النيران دي؟
بقيت بتاع مشاكل ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*دي الليلة يا اخوة طل القمر والنور انهمر
اهلا بعودتك يا حبيب 
وكما عودتنا ابداع وامتاع 
سلمت يمينك يا ابوعلي 
نسال الله ان يبعد عن بلدنا الذين اجبرو الغلابة علي بيع انفسهم وشرفهم 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كيف بالله بقية العقد الفريد
مرهف وطارق وعزو وعجبكو والبقيه؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هو في اييييييه؟
ميين طفي النور


شكلك كده داير تودينا التلاجه



النور نورك
وحب في التلاجة 
ومالو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

دي الليلة يا اخوة طل القمر والنور انهمر
اهلا بعودتك يا حبيب 
وكما عودتنا ابداع وامتاع 
سلمت يمينك يا ابوعلي 
نسال الله ان يبعد عن بلدنا الذين اجبرو الغلابة علي بيع انفسهم وشرفهم 



ابو لين

ابو لين

ابو لين
ابو لين

ابو لين

والله مشتاااااقين.....
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					



بعدين شنو النيران دي؟
بقيت بتاع مشاكل ولا شنو؟



بقولوا كدا لكن اخوك مسكين والله
دي نيران حب الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

النور نورك
وحب في التلاجة 
ومالو؟؟




*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

التحيه للاخوان ريد بلانت وحبيب البي ابولين وشكرا علي اتصالكما



ابوعلي لك التحية والتقدير يا انسان يا ذوووووق
والله انت زول جميل ورائع ومكانك ما بملاها إلا انت

نحن ما سوينا غير الواجب لرجل يستاهل 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بقولوا كدا لكن اخوك مسكين والله
دي نيران حب الزعيم



مره تلاجه ومره نيران 
في النص مافي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم اجمع شملنا 
اللهم وحد كلمتنا
اللهم اخوتنا الغائبين
اللهم ارجعهم الينا 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مره تلاجه ومره نيران 
في النص مافي



نحن كدا
لينا الصدر
دون خلق الله 
او القبر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

ابوعلي لك التحية والتقدير يا انسان يا ذوووووق
والله انت زول جميل ورائع ومكانك ما بملاها إلا انت

نحن ما سوينا غير الواجب لرجل يستاهل 



عليك الله ماتكبر لي راسي
انت عارف اخوك دمعتو قريبه
افرب من دمعه ريد بلانت
حسي بيحصل الرجفي وبرمي الكيبورد
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

نحن كدا
لينا الصدر
دون خلق الله 
او القبر



كلامك الزي شعارات الثوره ده الله يكفينا شره
اخير التلاجه يااخوي من القبر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اللهم اجمع شملنا 
اللهم وحد كلمتنا
اللهم اخوتنا الغائبين
اللهم ارجعهم الينا 



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى ده الكلام البيطمن

*

----------


## yassirali66

*كيف بالله اخونا عطيه
وينك ياراجل ود الرجال
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وياالابيض ضميرك ان شاء الله معتني بالجاموسه

*

----------


## yassirali66

*عزو 48 طبعا كان 24 لكن بيكون زاد مع الدولار
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*  إنتي غيمة
شديرة خيمة
إنتي جاهنا
والتقا الطلقت وشينا
فرقت غمة جباها
فرجت في الحارة ضيفنا
فرحت شفع فريقنا
يا النغيم البق فينا
وشد لي وتر إنتباهنا
يا تباشير
يا بشارة
إنتي يا ضرعاً تكرمش
شان يرضعني الجسارة
إنتي في منفاي رفيقة
وفي حشا الأشواق حرارة
يا هدى الناس الحيارى
يا ندى الفجر اليبلل
صور عوينات الفقارى  

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عليك الله ماتكبر لي راسي
انت عارف اخوك دمعتو قريبه
افرب من دمعه ريد بلانت
حسي بيحصل الرجفي وبرمي الكيبورد



من رقت مشاعر لا يطيق عن احبائه فراقا
وانت منهم 
عجبي كيف تصر علي قتلنا دوما
لوعة واشتياقا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عزو 48 طبعا كان 24 لكن بيكون زاد مع الدولار



قصدك بوكس الرغيف
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

من رقت مشاعر لا يطيق عن احبائه فراقا
وانت منهم 
عجبي كيف تصر علي قتلنا دوما
لوعة واشتياقا



كسرتني!!!!!!!


*

----------


## yassirali66

*




			
				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,طارق حامد



مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااقونوينك ياحبيب 
*

----------


## جواندي

*حمدلله علي السلامة اخي ياسر علي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

  إنتي غيمة
شديرة خيمة
إنتي جاهنا
والتقا الطلقت وشينا
فرقت غمة جباها
فرجت في الحارة ضيفنا
فرحت شفع فريقنا
يا النغيم البق فينا
وشد لي وتر إنتباهنا
يا تباشير
يا بشارة
إنتي يا ضرعاً تكرمش
شان يرضعني الجسارة
إنتي في منفاي رفيقة
وفي حشا الأشواق حرارة
يا هدى الناس الحيارى
يا ندى الفجر اليبلل
صور عوينات الفقارى  




يا ندى الفجر اليبلل
صور عوينات الفقارى  
الله عليك ياياسر...
هو في زول اسمو ياسر هين؟

*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ابو لين 


ابو لين

ابو لين
ابو لين

ابو لين
والله مشتاااااقين.....



ا ابوعلي يا قلب والله حنفيات شوقنا محلوجة باااااااااااااااهلة طوال 
اليوم --- اعطيت المنبر  طعم وريحة ولون
وجودك اليوم اسعدني كثيرا يا ابو علي 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

حمدلله علي السلامة اخي ياسر علي



حبيب البي جواندي....
مشتاقين والله...
وينك ....

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*حمد لله علي السلامه  ودالابيض شنو يعني  الجفاء  ده  والله  يحفظ  عروضنا  من البيع  الارخص  من  التمرات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

ا ابوعلي يا قلب والله حنفيات شوقنا محلوجة باااااااااااااااهلة طوال 
اليوم --- اعطيت المنبر  طعم وريحة ولون
وجودك اليوم اسعدني كثيرا يا ابو علي 






*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

حبيب البي جواندي....
مشتاقين والله...
وينك ....




والله مشتاقون بالرغم من زعلي منك!

*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عليك الله ماتكبر لي راسي
انت عارف اخوك دمعتو قريبه
افرب من دمعه ريد بلانت
حسي بيحصل الرجفي وبرمي الكيبورد



 والله يا ياسر الواحد من فرحتة بيك ما عارف اقول اي شي 
تداخلت المشاعر وكونت اكبر ابتسامه وارتياح بتواجدك بيننا
 وعاطر التحايا للمبدع رد
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

حمد لله علي السلامه  ودالابيض شنو يعني  الجفاء  ده  والله  يحفظ  عروضنا  من البيع  الارخص  من  التمرات



ابو احمد الله يديك العافيه
وربنا يحفظ العروض..
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
امام اباتي*,yassirali66,طارق حامد
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

والله مشتاقون بالرغم من زعلي منك!




بديك تلفوووووووووون بكره
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*يا  ياسر افتح الشارع  شامي لي  ريحة  رغيف  حار ومقمر  يوكون  ده بوكسي  الرغيف  24  خاشي  ومشتاق  ليك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
امام اباتي*,yassirali66,طارق حامد 



يعني نفهم شنو ياباتي
متواجدين وما دايرين ترحبو؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

يعني نفهم شنو ياباتي
متواجدين وما دايرين ترحبو؟



لا دي احصائية بس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

يا  ياسر افتح الشارع  شامي لي  ريحة  رغيف  حار ومقمر  يوكون  ده بوكسي  الرغيف  24  خاشي  ومشتاق  ليك



مرحب بي البوكس


*

----------


## جواندي

*الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
جواندي*,ابولين,            وبنك يا حبيبyassirali66    حمدلله علي السلامة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا دي احصائية بس



استقبالكم بقي بالاحصاءيات
جديده دي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوع

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
جواندي*,ابولين,            وبنك يا حبيبyassirali66    حمدلله علي السلامة



انا اسمي مكتوب ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

استقبالكم بقي بالاحصاءيات
جديده دي



استقبالنا بالورود والاحضان
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا دي احصائية بس




احصائية بالحاء 

كم انا سعيد بأن تكون مشاركتي رقم 5000 اقتباساً لمشاركتكم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					


احصائية بالحاء 

كم انا سعيد بأن تكون مشاركتي رقم 5000 اقتباساً لمشاركتكم



مبروووك الحبيب جواندي
الف الف الفمليون مبروك
5000 سهم ناري
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

استقبالنا بالورود والاحضان



تسلم يا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					


احصائية بالحاء 

كم انا سعيد بأن تكون مشاركتي رقم 5000 اقتباساً لمشاركتكم



بالتاء المربوطة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ال                 الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (4 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

yassirali66,الأبيض ضميرك, مرحب مرحب حبيبنا الغاليابولين+,ياسر كجول 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ال                 الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (4 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

yassirali66,الأبيض ضميرك, مرحب مرحب حبيبنا الغاليابولين+,ياسر كجول



الشغلانة موضة ولا شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الشغلانة موضة ولا شنو؟؟



هههههههه
شايف المشرفين بيعملو كده
هو انا اعرف اكتر من الحكومه؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ال                 الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (4 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

yassirali66,الأبيض ضميرك, مرحب مرحب حبيبنا الغاليابولين+,ياسر كجول



عود لينا يا ليل الفرح
اهلا وسهلا 66 ومرحب بالعوده مشتاقين كتير والله
طمنا . . . الولد كيف ان شاء الله بلغ الصحة والعافية !!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

عود لينا يا ليل الفرح
اهلا وسهلا 66 ومرحب بالعوده مشتاقين كتير والله
طمنا . . . الولد كيف ان شاء الله بلغ الصحة والعافية !!



حبيبنا الابيض ضميرك
والله مشتاقين
علي بخير وصحه
ومازال يؤدي العلاج الطبيعي
وهو الان بخير
كيفك يالابيض ضميرك؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

عود لينا يا ليل الفرح




ده اخو سارق الفرح؟


*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوع

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (3 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)  
جواندي*,ابولين, وبنك يا حبيبyassirali66 حمدلله علي السلامة



 الرائع جواندي السلام عليكم 
والله يا ريس متواجد كل يوم بس انتو بقيتوا تطلوا وتزوقو ههههه
مشتاقين كتير
*

----------


## Deimos

*أول حاجة حمد الله علي السلامة ومشتاقين كتير يا ياسر ... والحاجة التانية والله بحاول أضرب ليك تلفونك مقفول دايرين نتطمن علي علي وعندي معاك كلام كتيــــــــــــــر ...

والحاجة الثالثة مشكور يا زعيـــم علي الروائع ... وربنا يحفظ بناتنا وبنات المسلمين ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

كلامك الزي شعارات الثوره ده الله يكفينا شره
اخير التلاجه يااخوي من القبر



هههههههههاااااااااااااااي

قوية والله 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عزو 48 طبعا كان 24 لكن بيكون زاد مع الدولار



يا حبة هي ال 24 باليورو وسعر اليورو مقابل الدولار ثابت ... إنت قايلها بالجنية !!!!! نحن هينين ولا لينين ... :017:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

قصدك بوكس الرغيف



آخر الزمن يا ياسر أحمد بقاني بتاع عيش ... :cal:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

يا  ياسر افتح الشارع  شامي لي  ريحة  رغيف  حار ومقمر  يوكون  ده بوكسي  الرغيف  24  خاشي  ومشتاق  ليك



أحييك يا عابدين عرفتها وهي طايرة .. لكن لقيتك شماماً ... :icon4:
                        	*

----------

